# 51700 billing guidelines



## kerileigh (Jan 20, 2015)

Have a clinic where the nurse is performing the irrigation , inserting and removing the cath....the provider is on premises.  Is the cpt 51700 billable or should this be a nurse visit.  Any documentation would be great so this can be discussed with the provider if necessary.  thanks in advance


----------



## srobichaud.766@gmail.com (Jan 20, 2015)

*Cpc*

Yes. It is billable. I work in a urology office and those are performed here.


----------



## kerileigh (Jan 20, 2015)

performed by the nurse, right?


----------

